# Anyone have an open file right now?



## vmalin84 (18 Jan 2011)

Just wondering how many, if any of you on these forums currently has an open application for Combat Arms trade? 

Trying to gauge how many people are awaiting spots to open in April, or whenever they may open?

Secondary question: Through the contact Ive recently had with recruiters, it is to my understanding that files will only be kept open for a year. and yet Ive read some posts throughout these forums of people saying they have completed their medicals and interviews etc and are waiting.....in some cases much longer than a year. How is this possible if they state files will be closed after a year?

Thanks in advance for your input


----------



## mwc (18 Jan 2011)

Applied 05 July 2010 for 3/4 combat arms trades. Have no testing or anything completed to date.


----------



## vmalin84 (18 Jan 2011)

MWC, were any of the trades you applied for open/in demand at the time you applied? Because I applied for 1. Infantry 2. Armoured 3. Combat Engineer in October 2010 and within a week or so I was being told my file was closed. Just wondering if/when they started immediately closing files. Trying to gauge if/when any CA trades open in April if they are going to be filled immediately by people who have been merit listed etc or is just going to be a free for all with everyone starting from scratch in April or whenever CA opens


----------



## mwc (18 Jan 2011)

I chose the same 3 as you, and they were all closed at the time. I was never told that my file was closed every month or so that I would go into the office to check, so I am assuming it is open, but not being processed at the time.


----------



## DeepThaut (18 Jan 2011)

Applied in July 09 for Infantry, all my testing/ medical/ interview has been done. Adding Combat Engineer and Armour to the list of trades since I was told by my recruiter I should have backup trades in case the Infantry doesn't recruit anyone else this year. My file is open, just nothing is being done until April.


----------



## untouchables (18 Jan 2011)

I assume Mines Open, they called a few weeks ago for some additional information regarding country of birth. I assume the files in general are open however the recruiting process is still on a freeze, but moving slowly towards April 1st. Coincidentally April fools  . Its dependent on many factors, which I've learned from from the search function: factors such as your medical that proves you are medically unable to serve, background check proves you are convicted of something which determined you are of bad character, and many more.
I've done the CFAT, and my references were contacted and my application for 2 combat trades is over a year old already so it depends on many factors we may not know...or until we call the CFRC or use the search function to search deeper.


----------



## mwc (18 Jan 2011)

mwc said:
			
		

> Applied 05 July 2010 for 3/4 combat arms trades (Infantry, CE, Armoured). Have no testing or anything completed to date.





			
				Nordwind said:
			
		

> *Applied in July 09 for Infantry, all my testing/ medical/ interview has been done*. Adding Combat Engineer and Armour to the list of trades since I was told by my recruiter I should have backup trades in case the Infantry doesn't recruit anyone else this year. My file is open, just nothing is being done until April.



FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuu


----------



## DeepThaut (19 Jan 2011)

mwc said:
			
		

> FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuu


Yeah I hear ya haha I'm just hoping my luck will change this April. If not I've got an application to the British Parachute Regiment that's waiting to be dropped in the mail. Plan B


----------



## Jaybar (19 Jan 2011)

Same goes for me, applied July 2009. Merit listed but Infantry is my only choice so I'm in it for the long haul.


----------



## mwc (19 Jan 2011)

Jaybar said:
			
		

> Same goes for me, applied July 2009. Merit listed but Infantry is my only choice so I'm in it for the long haul.



What trade(s) are you merit listed for?


......................

In other news, just dropped by the office this afternoon and still getting the bad news that nothing can be done.


----------



## Jaybar (19 Jan 2011)

mwc said:
			
		

> I just dont understand, how I applied earlier (4 days, but still) and you are so much further than me in processing.
> 
> 
> What trade(s) are you merit listed for?
> ...



Just Infantry.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Jan 2011)

mwc said:
			
		

> I just dont understand, how I applied earlier (4 days, but still) and you are so much further than me in processing.



There is nothing for you to understand. His situation is different than you in every respect. Stop comparing your application to others. It is like comparing apples to space shuttles.

You're giving yourself headaches for no good reason. Relax, you might live longer.


----------



## steve_newsom (19 Jan 2011)

I applied in January of 2010 as an Infantry DEO candidate (Reg Force). Since then my file has progressed sporadically. For the most part recruiters didn’t want to further process my file because of the hiring freeze though it often didn’t make sense to me – it would be prudent to have my file complete and merit listed so that when April 2011 rolls around, my file is competitive and ready to be taken into consideration. I was fairly persistent over the last year and, bit by bit, my application came to be completed in December, almost a year after my initial application. So as of a few weeks ago, I am merit listed. It doesn’t mean much but something is better than nothing.


----------



## DeepThaut (19 Jan 2011)

mwc said:
			
		

> I just dont understand, how I applied earlier (4 days, but still) and you are so much further than me in processing.


Sorry dude you misunderstood, I applied July 2009, not the 9th of July 2010.


----------



## mwc (19 Jan 2011)

ahhh my bad! Now I feel stupid


----------



## Daavdablo (7 Feb 2011)

Hey guys,

I really have nothing different to contribute than anyone else by the looks of it but I originally applied back in July of 09' for direct entry into INT OP as I was told at the time that it was available for direct entry by a recruiter. Not long after I was told otherwise, so I changed my app to Infantry, CE and Armoured which were for the most part closed until April 2010 with limited openings coming up from time to time. I guess that was reason enough to process me, though it was a slow moving ordeal from one stage to the next. By mid April, I had my interview which went very well and turned into a job offer pretty well right there on the spot pending acceptable results from my medical...... I was excited as hell and then as fast as my excitement had peaked, I was shot right back down after finding out that my vision didn't meet the minimum standards.... Long story short, scheduled for eye surgery at the end of May, vision stabalized by the end of June and my file was reopened and I was able to finish my processing and get placed on the merit list as once again all my picks were closed out.... Again waiting until April..... Early December, I got a call from CFRC telling me that I might be able to expect a job offer in late January to mid February, but it's now the second week in February and I haven't heard anything yet.... Likely just have to hurry up and wait until April.

It's been a very long and frustrating ordeal for me as I know it has been for a lot of people waiting to get into the Combat Arms.... Merit Listed or not, I don't think there are many things that are certain when waiting on the big Green Machine, but waiting for the things you want out of life is just the way life goes..... All I can suggest is to use the time you have in preparation for when the call does come.... I've spent the last year and a half getting into pretty well Jedi shape and getting the finances squared away so that when (not if) the call comes... I'm ready.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Precept (9 Feb 2011)

Applied for MP on May 27 2010 and was Merit Listed on Sep 8 2010. Still. Waiting.


----------



## squidink (14 Feb 2011)

Have an open app for NE TECH (COMM) right now and patiently working my way through the processes. Waiting for my medical after blowing the CFAT out of the water  ;D

Any advice out there from Navy people ... I'm already employed and looking for better long term employment. That's part of the reason for looking in to the Forces again. I've always wanted part time with our local Reserves, but I can't find employment that will let me away long enough for exercises. 

There are a few instances in these threads where people seem to be in and out of trades and in and out of the CF. What the heck is that? Can anyone fill me in here. Is this a secure trade? Am I going to be looking back into the civvie world in 5 years for employment?

Any advice?


----------



## aesop081 (14 Feb 2011)

squidink said:
			
		

> Am I going to be looking back into the civvie world in 5 years for employment?



The only person that can possibly answer that is.......*YOU*


----------



## NavyHopeful (14 Feb 2011)

I don't have much more to add to your info than has already been posted.  I am the only one that I know of in my recruiting group in Pembroke, Ontario that is applying for trades that are in demand.  2 of the other recruits are going reserves, and one is going for infantry officer (I think that's what he said).  Anyways, from what they've told me, they are all merit listed until April, when the jobs start opening up, but my trades (NE Tech(S), NW Tech, and Mar Eng Mech) have all been in demand since January, so I could recieve a call to head for BMQ in March.  I also know that I tried to apply online in October, and my application was deleted from the system.  When I went to the CFRC in Pembroke in December, I had to redo everything on my application, so maybe the same thing happened to your application.  The best advice I can give you is to keep in touch with your local CFRC, and make sure they have everything you need.  You may end up having to play the waiting game.  Good luck.


----------



## chrisf (15 Feb 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The only person that can possibly answer that is.......*YOU*



I think he was asking with the thought of being laid off...

Your employment is secure. Individual trades may change, but your employment is secure. It takes extraneous circumstances to be released ("let go"). If you leave in 5 years, it really is up to you.


----------



## Cloud (15 Feb 2011)

I applied back in august, did my apt testing, going in for interview in march


----------



## mwc (15 Feb 2011)

good stuff, which trades did you apply for?


----------



## Rahul (16 Feb 2011)

I applied in March 2009 from CFRC Toronto. The security clearance procedure took a year and now I am waiting for the April intake. 
I have applied for DEO, Armour.


----------



## squidink (20 Feb 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I think he was asking with the thought of being laid off...
> 
> Your employment is secure. Individual trades may change, but your employment is secure. It takes extraneous circumstances to be released ("let go"). If you leave in 5 years, it really is up to you.



Precisely. The NE Techs are 4 year contracts with additional initial time based on education inside or outside the CF.  That's exactly what I was asking because I've heard about layoffs in certain trades and positions.  As a matter of fact an Army guy I had played ball with was forced to move because his trade was required at a different base here in Ontario.  It was about 3 months before he could retire with a pension and I don't think that he had much choice in the matter if he wanted to receive the benefit.  Tough on the family unit, eh!?

Thanks for your post NavyHopeful.  These trades have been In Demand for a couple of years now.  Same thing at CFRC Barrie.  In our group, a Construction Engineering Officer (Air Force) hopeful and myself appeared to have been the only ones applying for trades In Demand.  Most of the other applicants are for Infantry and Armour / Infantry, I think.  They're lengthy lists I hear ...

I had applied last Fall as well, had app closed, and then reopened based on conversations with the Sgt at the CFRC.  REALLY helpful guy.

My CFAT was awesome, my background checks are going on right now, have interview with an Officer this week, and medical exam in a week and a half.  Am working out in my spare time as usual.

Maybe see you at BMQ.


----------



## Cloud (22 Feb 2011)

mwc said:
			
		

> good stuff, which trades did you apply for?



Orginally I applied for infantry, combat arms and weapson tech. Now I'm going in for armored since infantry is closed.  I have a friend thats with the dragoons, and talked to him and he said that armored is fun. You drive lavs and other vehicles (and very rarely you *might* see a leopard, but don't hold your breath).


----------



## Dubya (22 Feb 2011)

Did you get word that armoured is open? I ask because I applied for a different trade a year ago (qualified for all trades NCM and Officer) and armoured is my second choice and when i was at the CFRC not even a month ago they said it was still closed...just curious if they said any different to you


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2011)

Dubya said:
			
		

> Did you get word that armoured is open? I ask because I applied for a different trade a year ago (qualified for all trades NCM and Officer) and armoured is my second choice and when i was at the CFRC not even a month ago they said it was still closed...just curious if they said any different to you



Is it 1 April 2011 yet?


----------



## aesop081 (23 Feb 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Is it 1 April 2011 yet?



The CFRCs wont even be open yet on the 1st and there will already have been 50 facking posts asking if the poster's pet trade is open or "its April 1st....why havent i got a call yet ??"


----------



## Journeyman (23 Feb 2011)

And the site owner, _I've heard_, has a bit of a reputation for things happening on 1 April. 
        op:


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Oh April 1'st should be hilarious on this website. I can't wait.



You don't have to wait until 1st of April.  The site has some pretty hilarious posts already.......especially those posted by people who claim to have an education but post like someone in kindergarten.   :facepalm:


----------



## NavyHopeful (23 Feb 2011)

> Thanks for your post NavyHopeful.  These trades have been In Demand for a couple of years now.  Same thing at CFRC Barrie.  In our group, a Construction Engineering Officer (Air Force) hopeful and myself appeared to have been the only ones applying for trades In Demand.  Most of the other applicants are for Infantry and Armour / Infantry, I think.  They're lengthy lists I hear ...



I had 5 other recruits with me:  1 was going for infantry officer, 1 for armoured reserve, and the rest were going for sig ops.  They looked at me like I had lost my marbles when I told them I was going Navy  ;D  You live in the Barrie area???  I used to live in Cookstown.  Has it really turned into an extension of Toronto in the last five years or so???

[quoteI had applied last Fall as well, had app closed, and then reopened based on conversations with the Sgt at the CFRC.  REALLY helpful guy.

My CFAT was awesome, my background checks are going on right now, have interview with an Officer this week, and medical exam in a week and a half.  Am working out in my spare time as usual.[/quote]

Yeah, my Sgt has been really helpful, even with the limited info on my trades at his CFRC.  He's the one that actually pointed me towards this site, so I should send him a thank you (but I don't want to draw unneccesary attention to him, so I'll just say "Thanks Sgt!!!")

I've already done all of my testing, and I think all of my checks are done too.  Now it's the "wait" portion of the "hurry up and wait" motto of military life that I've been told is in abundance, and to get used to.  They say patience is a virtue, but anyone who knows me would not confuse me with a virtuous person...  not in the least!!    ;D



> Maybe see you at BMQ.



Maybe... you never know...

Good luck with your application.  Let me know how you do...

Rev


----------



## squidink (24 Feb 2011)

> You live in the Barrie area???  I used to live in Cookstown.  Has it really turned into an extension of Toronto in the last five years or so???


I'm about 2 or 2 and a half hours away and it's the closest CFRC to home.

It really is an extension these days.  My cousin who was living there, she's moved down to around Bradford to help solve the lengthy commute to work in Toronto.  What a wasted day!  1.5 to 2 hours on the road everyday at the start of and end of an 8 or 12 hour shift.



> Now it's the "wait" portion of the "hurry up and wait" motto ...



Damned straight!  Wait, wait, wait .....


----------



## Lively18 (25 Feb 2011)

I have had everything complete since august of 2010, i applied December of 2009. was merit listed for NWT in October 2010 and am still wait to have a job offer, its a pain all this waiting, but hopefully in april i will be picked up and off to BMQ cause i am also going NCMSEP in september so hopefully im able to get my BMQ done before i go off to school.


----------



## BrandonM (27 Feb 2011)

I have an application in Field Arty reserves right now... Going down to the recruiting centre this week to switch off to Infantry in the Regs... Anyone have any clue how long the wait (approximately) will be if I get everything done by about April 15th? I'd rather not wait so long to be part of the Forces cause I've been wanting to join since I was about 13 or 14. Though on the bright side, I might be able to finish highschool if the wait is long.


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Feb 2011)

You realize RegF infantry is closed and probably won't open on 1 April right?


----------



## BrandonM (27 Feb 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You realize RegF infantry is closed and probably won't open on 1 April right?



From what I've heard. Is there a thread or something with any info about when it will?


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Feb 2011)

BrandonM said:
			
		

> From what I've heard. Is there a thread or something with any info about when it will?



Yep.  This one:  Trades OPEN / Closed ?


----------



## BrandonM (27 Feb 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yep.  This one:  Trades OPEN / Closed ?



Thanks... Kind of confusing though. So I have to wait until a time near when infantry will be open then hope I get on the merit list? Why don't they just gather all the applications while the trade is "closed" and review them when they're open? Oh well, I'm more than willing to wait a year or two to get a chance for this. 
Could you perhaps explain this to me? Or point me to a thread that explains what exactly I'm going to have to go through? This is so confusing and I never saw anything of this nature on my "Steps to enlist" papers I got from the recruiters (surprise, surprise, eh?)


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Feb 2011)

The recruiting system is not going to waste time collecting applications for a trade that is at 120% manning levels. They're going to process paperwork for trades the CF needs right now. If they forecast that Infantry will open up due to attrition in the CF, then they'll take files and merit list them.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Feb 2011)

BrandonM said:
			
		

> Thanks... Kind of confusing though. So I have to wait until a time near when infantry will be open then hope I get on the merit list? Why don't they just gather all the applications while the trade is "closed" and review them when they're open? Oh well, I'm more than willing to wait a year or two to get a chance for this.
> Could you perhaps explain this to me? Or point me to a thread that explains what exactly I'm going to have to go through? This is so confusing and I never saw anything of this nature on my "Steps to enlist" papers I got from the recruiters (surprise, surprise, eh?)



You'll just have to be patient.  The trades will open when they open.  It's been said here before that there's no sense in processing applications when there are no openings.


----------



## BrandonM (27 Feb 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> The recruiting system is not going to waste time collecting applications for a trade that is at 120% manning levels. They're going to process paperwork for trades the CF needs right now. If they forecast that Infantry will open up due to attrition in the CF, then they'll take files and merit list them.



Good point. I should have looked at the big picture. Just kind of bummed out I might have to wait a few years to be infantry  :-[


----------



## Cloud (28 Feb 2011)

Dubya said:
			
		

> Did you get word that armoured is open? I ask because I applied for a different trade a year ago (qualified for all trades NCM and Officer) and armoured is my second choice and when i was at the CFRC not even a month ago they said it was still closed...just curious if they said any different to you



This was after the cfat, he asked what i wanted to do, i said id like infantry but knew it would probably be closed, so i said id like to do armoured, he said ok. come back in the middle of march to set up an interview date and medical... wasnt much to it.. This being said, I have never once said armored is open, im just telling you what MY recruiting process has been like.


----------

